# DIY strike through repair



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi Mike, I have seen something on your Autogeek site that interests me. I have recently attempted to fix some chips on my roof by rubbing paint into the chips, building the layers up and then flatting off. I have done this on my side skirts for some deep scratches with great success. I was armed with a PTG and thought I had loads of paint. However, it appears that I struck through at 167 microns (see thread http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=321767 for full details).

It needs either a SMART repair or a full panel respray but I thought I would at least have a go at fixing it if I can. So I googled and came across this thread http://www.autogeekonline.net/forum...ow-tell-missing-clearcoat-strike-through.html where you and a couple of members talk about DIY repairs. Do you know of any articles or threads that tell (or preferably show) you how it's done?

Thanks
Dan


----------

